# Advice for beginner please



## Sala

I would appreciate some advice about which kind of loom to buy, as a beginner. There seem to be so many kinds that it's rather confusing.

Also, has anyone tried the circular sock machine where you turn a handle? I would appreciate comments or advice about that too.


----------



## grannysgrl

Im new with looms also I have the knifty knitter set I love it


----------



## crazyone

Hi enjoy your looming , I have a ab sock loom and an All in one loom and they are great the sock loom came with a dvd and instrutions, the other one came with instructions as well the all in one loom I am looming a vest out of kathy norris pattern book and the sock loom produces nice fine socks and other things as it is adjustable.
They also have a great site as well
hugs
sandy


----------



## Sala

Thank you for two such quick replies. I see that some looms are oblong and some are round. Does the shape make a lot of difference?


----------



## crazyone

Hi if you have the right amount of pegs for what you want to do not really I can only say though I have used both round and oblong if you want to make a rug etc use the oblong for hats scarves tc you use round, but the sock loom and you can do other things on it also the all in one loom .
It might help you decide if you go into the website called authentic looms they have free patterns and they tell you what they can be used on .
hope this helps you
hugs
sandy


----------



## cabingirl2006

Sala said:


> I would appreciate some advice about which kind of loom to buy, as a beginner. There seem to be so many kinds that it's rather confusing.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried the circular sock machine where you turn a handle? I would appreciate comments or advice about that too.


I love these looms Kiss looms they are adjustable so you can make many different items with one loom 
http://kisslooms.com/
There customer service is the best around


----------



## Andrea in TN

square or round or oblong on the loom still equals a tube when you take it off- it is the number of pegs and how close they are to each other that makes a difference. An adult sock loom for example, is only really concerned with the diameter of your foot. The length of the resulting tube created determines the size of the sock. The number of pegs and how close they are to each other, determines the density of the material created and what weight yarn will work best. Did that make sense?


----------



## Karen M1

I started with the Knifty Knitter rounds about 7 years ago. I now have some of every kind. My favorite looms are the KISS looms. I use all of my looms, depending on what I am doing.I teach classes using the KK and the Boye looms as they are readily available , not expensive and are easy to learn on. Some people are satisfied with just those, Others get "hooked" and have a lot of different ones. I heard that Walmart had the Martha Stewart set on sale for $10. I suggest buying an inexpensive set to start....


----------



## Sala

You girls are wonderful. Thank you so much for all your comments and advice. I know what to do now.

Just one final question - I've been knitting for 60 years, but find now that I get pain in my right forearm when I knit for too long. The definition of 'too long' is getting shorter as I age, and is now about 30 minutes. Do you get pain when using a loom?


----------



## Sala

I've just thought of another question. Because I do very little bulky knitting, I think I will need a loom with movable pegs so I can knit even lace-weight yarns. Am I right? The thickest I use is what you call sport weight, i think. We call it 8 ply. 

I'd appreciate your advice about brands with this in mind.


----------



## crazyone

Hi Sala
No a loom is very kind to your arms i am 63 and changed over to loom when I had a shoulder and arm problem and it was the best thing that happened i will never go back to needles there is no pain.
About the wool I use 8 ply on my All in one loom no worries there, on my sock loom which is adjustable i use sock wool which is finer I use 50% wool and 25% nylon as using all acrylic is not good it sweats and is cold and hard for socks.
Hope this helps
sandy


----------



## Sala

crazyone said:


> Hi Sala
> No a loom is very kind to your arms i am 63 and changed over to loom when I had a shoulder and arm problem and it was the best thing that happened i will never go back to needles there is no pain.
> About the wool I use 8 ply on my All in one loom no worries there, on my sock loom which is adjustable i use sock wool which is finer I use 50% wool and 25% nylon as using all acrylic is not good it sweats and is cold and hard for socks.
> Hope this helps
> sandy


Thank you for this, Sandy. What brand is your all-in-one loom? And your sock loom?

I hope you are safe from bushfires in this heatwave. We seem to be OK for now, thank goodness. Our big disaster was in 2003 when we lost 500 houses and had thousands damaged.


----------



## Karen M1

I think for the money and versatility you should check out the Martha Stewart Loom. I own 2 of them.Also the KISS LOOm is fantastic and you can add whatever pieces you want. It will not wear out with use.. It is very well made... Check out their website..



Sala said:


> I've just thought of another question. Because I do very little bulky knitting, I think I will need a loom with movable pegs so I can knit even lace-weight yarns. Am I right? The thickest I use is what you call sport weight, i think. We call it 8 ply.
> 
> I'd appreciate your advice about brands with this in mind.


----------



## grannysgrl

My knifty knitter set I got at walmart for $14 it has 4 looms


----------



## Ronie

well I'm new to it also.. I got a large purple one for Christmas. It has 48 pegs and I have been playing with it. I have a homemade one that was at a hospice sale for $1.00 with yarn attatched! so I have had it for over a year. It sits in the corner of the office. I see it every day but have yet to pick it up.


----------



## cfarris7

There a two different kinds of looms. There is a knitting board, which you can use for double knitting a flat piece, size depending on the size of the loom and the yarn you use. Both, sides of the fabric look the same. Then there are looms that you use to Knit-in the-Round for socks, hats, etc. You can also use these looms for flat knitting, but there is a right side and wrong side. These looms can be round or oblong, as long as there are pegs at the ends. The All-On-One Loom by Authentic Knitting Boards (KB Looms)can be used for both types of knitting. Martha Stewart Loom set can be used both ways. The KISS Looms, depending on which set you purchase can be used both ways. The Knifft Knitter Looms are round, they are large gauge looms, which usually is for 2 strands of worsted weight yarn or bulky yarns. Each, loom has its advantages. Decide, what kind of project you want to make and select a loom that is best suited for that project. I haven't tried KISS Looms, but they are very highly recommended. I have one on order. They might be a little difficult to use for a beginner, as there is a different way to wrap the pegs. One, of my favorite looms for making scarves is the Mini Tadpole Loom by KB. This is a fine gauge loom and makes a nice tight double knit fabric; using only 1 strand of ww yarn.


----------



## Sala

grannysgrl said:


> My knifty knitter set I got at walmart for $14 it has 4 looms


I thibk you did well at that price. We don't have Walmart here. Just the same, it gives me a good guide. Does it have movable pegs?


----------



## Sala

Ronie said:


> well I'm new to it also.. I got a large purple one for Christmas. It has 48 pegs and I have been playing with it. I have a homemade one that was at a hospice sale for $1.00 with yarn attatched! so I have had it for over a year. It sits in the corner of the office. I see it every day but have yet to pick it up.


You've made me chuckle about this.


----------



## Sala

cfarris7 said:


> There a two different kinds of looms. There is a knitting board, which you can use for double knitting a flat piece, size depending on the size of the loom and the yarn you use. Both, sides of the fabric look the same. Then there are looms that you use to Knit-in the-Round for socks, hats, etc. You can also use these looms for flat knitting, but there is a right side and wrong side. These looms can be round or oblong, as long as there are pegs at the ends. The All-On-One Loom by Authentic Knitting Boards (KB Looms)can be used for both types of knitting. Martha Stewart Loom set can be used both ways. The KISS Looms, depending on which set you purchase can be used both ways. The Knifft Knitter Looms are round, they are large gauge looms, which usually is for 2 strands of worsted weight yarn or bulky yarns. Each, loom has its advantages. Decide, what kind of project you want to make and select a loom that is best suited for that project. I haven't tried KISS Looms, but they are very highly recommended. I have one on order. They might be a little difficult to use for a beginner, as there is a different way to wrap the pegs. One, of my favorite looms for making scarves is the Mini Tadpole Loom by KB. This is a fine gauge loom and makes a nice tight double knit fabric; using only 1 strand of ww yarn.


cfarris7, you are a gem. This is exactly the kind of information I need. Thank you so much.


----------



## krankymax

Sala said:


> I would appreciate some advice about which kind of loom to buy, as a beginner. There seem to be so many kinds that it's rather confusing.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried the circular sock machine where you turn a handle? I would appreciate comments or advice about that too.


Hobby Lobby has the All-N-One loom and with the 40% discount plus a $2.00 shipping fee (until midnight Jan. 5, 13) it comes to $27.67. You can make a pair of socks at one time, hats, scarves, afghans, mittens. Anything you want to make. Good price for it, made of hard woods.


----------



## Sala

krankymax said:


> Sala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate some advice about which kind of loom to buy, as a beginner. There seem to be so many kinds that it's rather confusing.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried the circular sock machine where you turn a handle? I would appreciate comments or advice about that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hobby Lobby has the All-N-One loom and with the 40% discount plus a $2.00 shipping fee (until midnight Jan. 5, 13) it comes to $27.67. You can make a pair of socks at one time, hats, scarves, afghans, mittens. Anything you want to make. Good price for it, made of hard woods.
Click to expand...

Many thanks, Maxine.


----------



## suthengrl

There are some good Facebook groups you may want to join. I'm in https://www.facebook.com/groups/kniftyknitter/,
https://www.facebook.com/groups/LKCwebzine/,
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2336619787/

and there are others.
I have the Knifty Knitter round and long looms by Provo Craft (they sold to Boye and those aren't as good), the Martha Stewart loom/weaving and the All in One Authentic Knitting board. In my opinion, it's good to start with the plastic looms to learn the basics then move to the smaller guage, more expensive boards. They make a beautiful fabric.


----------



## krankymax

suthengrl said:


> There are some good Facebook groups you may want to join. I'm in https://www.facebook.com/groups/kniftyknitter/,
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/LKCwebzine/,
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2336619787/
> 
> and there are others.
> I have the Knifty Knitter round and long looms by Provo Craft (they sold to Boye and those aren't as good), the Martha Stewart loom/weaving and the All in One Authentic Knitting board. In my opinion, it's good to start with the plastic looms to learn the basics then move to the smaller guage, more expensive boards. They make a beautiful fabric.


Thank you. I didn't know these groups exsisted. How do i find all groups on here?
I bought the Boye round looms, and agree that they are made cheap, so bought the All-N-One loom to do what the round ones would do. Guess i can also use my sock loom for round patterns, but it only gets you a med-sm round loom. Just big enough to do a baby hat. Thank you for the info.


----------



## krankymax

Sala said:


> krankymax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate some advice about which kind of loom to buy, as a beginner. There seem to be so many kinds that it's rather confusing.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried the circular sock machine where you turn a handle? I would appreciate comments or advice about that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hobby Lobby has the All-N-One loom and with the 40% discount plus a $2.00 shipping fee (until midnight Jan. 5, 13) it comes to $27.67. You can make a pair of socks at one time, hats, scarves, afghans, mittens. Anything you want to make. Good price for it, made of hard woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks, Maxine.
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## suthengrl

If you aren't on Facebook, create an account and either search for the groups or you can copy and paste in the URL and it will take you to the group and you request to join. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## krankymax

Ok, thank you. I have joined a few on there.


----------



## Goober2010

I bought a loom book a couple of weeks ago. They say the small round one is for preemie, & next small round one is for infants, the next small round is for children, & the largest round one is for the adults hat. If I put the looms over my head, it seems the largest one is going to be to big for my head. How do I know for sure I am using the correct loom. TIA


----------



## Karen M1

the green one(3rd one up) will fit an adult. There is a purple round loom that is great for adult hats. The large yellow loom will fit an adult with a large head. The only adult pattern that I have made using the yellow on is a hat with a woven top. Have fun...


----------



## cfarris7

I use the Knifty Knitter Purple Hat Loom, it doesn't come in the set of 4. You have to purchase it separately. It is a little smaller gauge. To get a nice tightly woven fabric you still need to use 2 strands of worsted weight yarn. There is also a Readers Digest Loom it comes with the Loom, Instruction Book, Needle, Double Ended Crochet Hook, Yarn and a Pik. I still have to use 2 strands with this one, but it makes a perfect size adult hat. You can also use the KB All-In-One, it is adjustable and if you find that your hat is either too large or too small; you can just adjust the loom and use either more pegs or less pegs. You can use the same loom for newborns, babies, children, teens, women or men. Just by adjusting the amount of pegs you use. With this one you only have to use 1 strand of ww yarn.


----------



## Karen M1

I use the Knifty Knitters all of the time to teach others to loom. If you use the U stitch instead of the ewrap you will get a nice tight stitch with only one strand of yarn. I do this all of the time. Some months ago I posted some pictures of some hats made on the same loom with the different stitches... try it


----------



## Sala

Karen M1 said:


> I use the Knifty Knitters all of the time to teach others to loom. If you use the U stitch instead of the ewrap you will get a nice tight stitch with only one strand of yarn. I do this all of the time. Some months ago I posted some pictures of some hats made on the same loom with the different stitches... try it


Thank you, Karen. This is very useful.


----------



## BarbaraSD

suthengrl said:


> There are some good Facebook groups you may want to join. I'm in https://www.facebook.com/groups/kniftyknitter/,
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/LKCwebzine/,
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2336619787/
> 
> and there are others.
> I have the Knifty Knitter round and long looms by Provo Craft (they sold to Boye and those aren't as good), the Martha Stewart loom/weaving and the All in One Authentic Knitting board. In my opinion, it's good to start with the plastic looms to learn the basics then move to the smaller guage, more expensive boards. They make a beautiful fabric.


I've heard that, too, about the Boye loom. That it has a hook (like the crochet hook) on the end of the peg that makes the yarn difficult to take off the peg.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Karen M1 said:


> I use the Knifty Knitters all of the time to teach others to loom. If you use the U stitch instead of the ewrap you will get a nice tight stitch with only one strand of yarn. I do this all of the time. Some months ago I posted some pictures of some hats made on the same loom with the different stitches... try it


Can you please reference where I can find these pictures you posted. I am new to loom knitting and curious about the U stitch. Thank you.


----------



## Karen M1

My search button on here does not work so I cannot find the pics I posted. Sorry. If anyone can look for pics posted by me. I have not posted many.


----------



## cherylann4557

I JUST BOUGHT THE KNIFTY KNITTERS long boards and the 4 rounds and already am making a hat to start with..I still have my regular knitting Iam doing...making my very first sweater  
and want the KISS boards as they look so good!!! but reading all posts on this product as I dont think I will need to buy all the differentboards.... but need to see which one I will be baest matched too..... 
and Karen I will probably pick your brains on the KK >> Knifty Knitters as iam a newbie to it all........lol


----------



## Karen M1

ask away, I will help in any way I can...


----------



## sand334

I have the KB Sock Loom and have made 4 pairs of Socks on it. It is adjustable and I love it. I then went back to Hobby Lobby and got all the books using 40% coupons. I also used the 40% to get all the KB Looms. I love them all. I got the Knifty Knitters Round and Long looms for christmas. I have made 2 hats and am currently working on an afgan for my boyfriend on the yellow long loom. I love the way they work up faster than regular knitting. I have also gotten a few KNITTING books when Jo Ann's had all their craft books 40% off. My sister had a VIP card so I got another 10% off. I picked books that had easy knit patterns and have done a couple on the Knifty Knitters looms because you knit and purl on the looms so the regular patterns converted nicely.


----------



## Sala

Are there any regular knitters (ie using needles) who also use a knitting loom? I am wondering if it is actually worth the money for a loom if one can already knit perfectly well.

For instance, is it possible to make as many different kinds of things with a loom as with needles? Is it possible to get RSI with a loom?

I would appreciate hearing from people who do both types of knitting, with an assessment of each kind.


----------



## NancyLou

You can always order from walmart.com...may save you a few bucks :idea:


----------



## NancyLou

Also can order @ hobbylobby.com


----------



## Karen M1

Sala said:


> Are there any regular knitters (ie using needles) who also use a knitting loom? I am wondering if it is actually worth the money for a loom if one can already knit perfectly well.
> 
> For instance, is it possible to make as many different kinds of things with a loom as with needles? Is it possible to get RSI with a loom?
> 
> I would appreciate hearing from people who do both types of knitting, with an assessment of each kind.


Isela Phelps(Purling Sprite)(former owner of DA Looms) and is working with KB, does both and so does Graciela Worth (Kiss Looms)


----------



## Laneyb

Love my Knifty Knitter looms.


----------



## Sala

Karen M1 said:


> Sala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any regular knitters (ie using needles) who also use a knitting loom? I am wondering if it is actually worth the money for a loom if one can already knit perfectly well.
> 
> For instance, is it possible to make as many different kinds of things with a loom as with needles? Is it possible to get RSI with a loom?
> 
> I would appreciate hearing from people who do both types of knitting, with an assessment of each kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Karen M1.
> 
> Isela Phelps(Purling Sprite)(former owner of DA Looms) and is working with KB, does both and so does Graciela Worth (Kiss Looms)
Click to expand...


----------



## Karen M1

you are very welcome. I think they crochet also. Graciela just made a beautiful sweater on the Kiss loom. Maybe you can Google her..Graciela Worth/Kiss Looms


----------



## Penny Jo

I just finished watching the video on the Kiss loom. Either i am not understanding it or something. Because it seems MUCH harder than the knifty knitter round looms. I dont mean to hurt anyones feelings but that is my opinion. I really like the round looms.


----------



## Karen M1

the Kiss loom has a learning curve.Once you get it, you will love love love them.


----------



## Loomahat

I love the Knifty Knitter circular loom. I would also suggest taking a look at YouTube.. It's great to SEE someone knit a project. Personally, it's my favorite way to learn.


----------



## JoanieU

I love my Kiss Loom - saving up for the 30 peg modular set (actually 2 of them) - yes, there is a learning curve, but I love using it...


----------



## Penny Jo

Good luck Ronie. I got mine a few weeks ago. I was looking for something to keep me busy since i had to retire from work. I really enjoy looming. As i said i am very new at this also but already have a local hospital that wants all the infant things i can make. I want to send to the Newborns in Need also. Well back to the subject. I wish you all the luck with the looms.


----------



## Quiet storm

Hello. I have a problem. I always get a diagonal line when making hats on both the All in one knitting board and the kniffty knitter. Help please. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Penny Jo

I have ran into that problem every once in a while. When i think about it and try the next hat I dont have the line. Sorry that I couldnt be any help. How do you like the loom. I think it is great. I go to the youtube and learn a bit about the loom knitting. good luck.


----------



## krankymax

Quiet storm said:


> Hello. I have a problem. I always get a diagonal line when making hats on both the All in one knitting board and the kniffty knitter. Help please.
> Thanks in advance.


You may need to block it. Not sure it helps, but wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Quiet storm

Thanks Penny Jo and krankymax. Im going to have to read up on blocking!


----------



## aschenk

Sala,
Do not know if anyone ever answered you in private message, I see no answering posts. So, here goes nothing.
Round looms with an evenly spaced set of single pegs are good for anything with a basic tube shape like hats. Flats can be done, but it can get confusing to remember to work left to right one row then right to left on the next. The knit is single knit, with a right and wrong side.
Straight looms with a double set of pegs are mostly used for flat panels, usually double knit : the pegs are wrapped crossing the center space so you end up with two "right"sides and the "wrong" sides are facing each other in the middle of the fabric. You can also use straight looms to make a single knit flat panel, with right and wrong sides, by wrapping only one line of pegs.
Sorry I took so long to answer, but I broke my wrist Jan 4th and stayed off the knitting sites until I could knit again.


----------



## Sala

aschenk said:


> Sala,
> Do not know if anyone ever answered you in private message, I see no answering posts. So, here goes nothing.
> Round looms with an evenly spaced set of single pegs are good for anything with a basic tube shape like hats. Flats can be done, but it can get confusing to remember to work left to right one row then right to left on the next. The knit is single knit, with a right and wrong side.
> Straight looms with a double set of pegs are mostly used for flat panels, usually double knit : the pegs are wrapped crossing the center space so you end up with two "right"sides and the "wrong" sides are facing each other in the middle of the fabric. You can also use straight looms to make a single knit flat panel, with right and wrong sides, by wrapping only one line of pegs.
> Sorry I took so long to answer, but I broke my wrist Jan 4th and stayed off the knitting sites until I could knit again.


Thank you so much, aschenk. That is very helpful. I hope your wrist allows you to get knitting again before too long.


----------

